# Tired to ruined arrows



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Shot last night and had three arrows ruined by other arrows hitting mine. Yes, we shot at the correct targets...no cross shooting. The 20yd, 30 yd and 40 yd were the targets and they were shot by both myself (1 arrow) and my partners (2 arrows). This gets flipping expensive!!

Any suggestions of how to reduce this?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

SEC said:


> Shot last night and had three arrows ruined by other arrows hitting mine. Yes, we shot at the correct targets...no cross shooting. The 20yd, 30 yd and 40 yd were the targets and they were shot by both myself (1 arrow) and my partners (2 arrows). This gets flipping expensive!!
> 
> Any suggestions of how to reduce this?


I would think there would be 4 targets on the 20 & 30 so each shooter should have their own spot, and at least 2 targets on the 35-50 targets with a max of 8 arrows(2 shooters) on a spot. 

Your arrows ruined on the 15-30 yard targets should be from your own shooting!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

What kind of arrows and what kind of nock arrangement are you shooting???


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> What kind of arrows and what kind of nock arrangement are you shooting???


:wink::nod: That is an important factor...withj a well set up arrow, you shouldn't be breaking more than 1 or 2 a year let alone 3 in a round...


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't aim for the middle...lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

if your friend is hitting your arrows, shoot with someone else, I am only kidding


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Put them in the 4 ring. Nobody's shooting for that.:shade:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Get CX nanos with the bulldog collars, problem solved.


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

If you put them in the middle..there fair game,its part of the game.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Take up indoors and shoot a 5 spot.....or shoot the Chewie game and shoot black nocks and vanes. 

Arrows in the dot are prone to get hit....I have only lost ONE shaft from damage in the past 2 years and into this year. Plenty of nocks and pins though. Shooting bigger arrows saves money up front but more down the road IMO. 2 doz ACCs....is the same as a doz Nano's price wise for the most part. I have one cracked shaft of the 14 of 18 the shafts I started with last year....one is cracked the one is in the woods at Hinky's, one in the woods behind the practice bales in Mechanicsburg....I forgot were the other one is but....of I broke a point off in it and haven't cut it down yet. 

But broken arrows is part of the game....unless your crushing the sidewalls I would build them different then you are now to save shafts.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Put them in the 4 ring. Nobody's shooting for that.:shade:


My 1 smashed arrow this year was in the 4 ring...thanks LoneEagle...


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Start shooting last.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

henro said:


> Start shooting last.


You must have never shot a field round before....you either shoot last on the front half or the back half. Someone is gonna get to shoot at your arrows sooner or later. 

Build them CORRECTLY and it's not an issue.....only the "backyard", hunter types and some Chewies are affraid to shoot groups...or to get arrows hit. :wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You must have never shot a field round before....you either shoot last on the front half or the back half. Someone is gonna get to shoot at your arrows sooner or later.
> 
> Build them CORRECTLY and it's not an issue.....only the "backyard", hunter types and some Chewies are affraid to shoot groups...or to get arrows hit. :wink:


I'm not that fond of shooting groups because it does get expensive. Haven't found an arrow yet that is indestructible...but I have been eyeing "yours". I go through about a dozen and a half ACEs a year all by my lonesome. I get about the same "protection" (or lack thereof:angry with g nocks and pin bushings.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I found ACEs to be super fragile in comparison to other arrows in the hi end class. No way would I spend the cash on them. 

I think I may need to sell off all the Nanos other then the size I am shooting now....so when all the labels are gone I won't confuse them :chortle:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> My 1 smashed arrow this year was in the 4 ring...thanks LoneEagle...


Well put it in the dot next time then you won't have to worry about it:nyah:


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> You must have never shot a field round before....you either shoot last on the front half or the back half. Someone is gonna get to shoot at your arrows sooner or later.
> 
> Build them CORRECTLY and it's not an issue.....only the "backyard", hunter types and some Chewies are affraid to shoot groups...or to get arrows hit. :wink:


Nope I haven't I was just making a joke.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*One is at SMA*



Brown Hornet said:


> Take up indoors and shoot a 5 spot.....or shoot the Chewie game and shoot black nocks and vanes.
> 
> Arrows in the dot are prone to get hit....I have only lost ONE shaft from damage in the past 2 years and into this year. Plenty of nocks and pins though. Shooting bigger arrows saves money up front but more down the road IMO. 2 doz ACCs....is the same as a doz Nano's price wise for the most part. I have one cracked shaft of the 14 of 18 the shafts I started with last year....one is cracked the one is in the woods at Hinky's, one in the woods behind the practice bales in Mechanicsburg....I forgot were the other one is but....of I broke a point off in it and haven't cut it down yet.
> 
> But broken arrows is part of the game....unless your crushing the sidewalls I would build them different then you are now to save shafts.


One is in the woods at SMA.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Ive been lucky this year. 5 nocks ruined by myself and maybe 8 arrows needed refletching. Mine own doing as well however. Havent lost a shaft in 2 years:darkbeer:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

As someone already pointed out, at 20yd and 30yd at least you should be shooting your own spots....not sharing a target. Secondly, as also already asked, what type of arrows are you shooting? Seems like a lot of arrow damage and may want to look at a different arrow for field. Its been taking me over 2yrs to go through 3 arrows -- shooting X10 Pro Tours right now but had similar experience shooting the less expensive Easton Navigators as well -- and that includes a great deal of field shooting, 900 rounds and FITAs.

>>------->


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

deadlyjest said:


> One is in the woods at SMA.


Nope that one is in my quiver.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Blue Jackets! The nocks on those things (Beman Flash out-nocks) are like brick walls, and often keep your competitors' arrows out of the spot. :teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ju1ce I saw you posted in this thread and started cracking up.....I knew it was Blue Jacket time :chortle:


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

NockOn said:


> Get CX nanos with the bulldog collars, problem solved.


The collars may help when used with a pin bushing but are no good at all with the .246" sizes or CXLs. With those you need either a Uni or pin bushing.
Joe B.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I found ACEs to be super fragile in comparison to other arrows in the hi end class. No way would I spend the cash on them.
> 
> I think I may need to sell off all the Nanos other then the size I am shooting now....so when all the labels are gone I won't confuse them :chortle:


They are fragile. I know they're fragile. Problem is that they fly so darn good for me...and the up front cost is less than the X10PTs. I know what I should be done, but fear the spousal consequence.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

I buy no arrows unless they have uni-bushings, period!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> They are fragile. I know they're fragile. Problem is that they fly so darn good for me...and the up front cost is less than the X10PTs. I know what I should be done, but fear the spousal consequence.


I haven't found an arrow that was spined right that didn't fly good for me :wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I haven't found an arrow that was spined right that didn't fly good for me :wink:


.470 just seems to be my "sweet spot" in spine for what I like to shoot (29.25" @ 56-57 lbs). 

Seems I end up with 5-8 good arrows at the end of every year and in frugality, have to justify adding to the pile with more of the same. Almost like getting stuck in an ACE rut.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

zenarch said:


> The collars may help when used with a pin bushing but are no good at all with the .246" sizes or CXLs. With those you need either a Uni or pin bushing.
> Joe B.


I'm going to have to disagree with you on this Joe. The Bull Dog collars on my Maximas have taken a good beating over the last couple of years. Yes I have tubed a few arrows but the collars are worth their weight in gold for keeping the end of the shaft from getting damaged.

When used with Bohning double lock .246" nock they make for a bullet proof setup. I shoot that combo at Nationals last year. After all my practice at home before, all the shooting during the week, I only had to replace 3 nocks and lost 1 arrow. The arrow I lost was on the second last shot of the week. I tubed my own arrow and couldn't have hit it anymore centered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ju1ce I saw you posted in this thread and started cracking up.....I knew it was Blue Jacket time :chortle:


I'm dead serious. I've had to replace a few of the Blue Jackets' nocks, but I've NEVER damaged one of the shafts. They've also helped rob my competitors of more than just a few points as well...:heh:


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you on this Joe. The Bull Dog collars on my Maximas have taken a good beating over the last couple of years. Yes I have tubed a few arrows but the collars are worth their weight in gold for keeping the end of the shaft from getting damaged.
> 
> When used with Bohning double lock .246" nock they make for a bullet proof setup. I shoot that combo at Nationals last year. After all my practice at home before, all the shooting during the week, I only had to replace 3 nocks and lost 1 arrow. The arrow I lost was on the second last shot of the week. I tubed my own arrow and couldn't have hit it anymore centered.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That sure wasn't my experience. I used the CX nocks and blew the backs out of a lot of arrows.
Joe B.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

NockOn said:


> Get CX nanos with the bulldog collars, problem solved.


yea get me a doz too while youre at it !!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

zenarch said:


> That sure wasn't my experience. I used the CX nocks and blew the backs out of a lot of arrows.
> Joe B.


I've got to agree with you Joe...I blew up a bunch of arrows using the collars. I started using Easton CB unibushings and G-nocks in my Maximas and the problem was solved...


----------

